# Shiny engine pics!!!



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Really enjoy doing engine details.

G101 cleaned and finished with Meguirs Engine dress.
















Cheers Gonz.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks seriously clean


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

That's one stunningly clean engine bay, nice work Gonz. :thumb:


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Looks mint mate, nice work :thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Looks better than new, nice job mate :thumb:


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Great job that looks mint!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Will be interested to hear how much dust/dirt the dressing attracts in the coming weeks/months!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Summit Detailing said:


> Will be interested to hear how much dust/dirt the dressing attracts in the coming weeks/months!


It is quite sticky for a few hours so not best used straight away but no worries this morning all dried out and looking very good. I'm well pleased. 
Gonz.


----------

